# Excel vat formula



## werebear (Aug 20, 2004)

I am having trouble with working out how to calculate vat @ 17.5% in excel.
I need to work out the vat inclusive price.
can anyone help.


----------



## Microsyster (Aug 20, 2004)

Not sure exactly what you want, but hope this helps:

If £15.00 if the amount including VAT and you want to find what the net amount is (ie excluding VAT) then divide the amount by 117.5%:

+15/117.5% or put in sparate cells and create formula eg +A1/B1

If you want to find how much VAT is on £15.00 then multiple the amount by 117.5%:

+15*117.5% (or in cells would be +A1*B1)

Is this what you wanted?


----------



## werebear (Aug 20, 2004)

Thanks that helps... :up:



Microsyster said:


> Not sure exactly what you want, but hope this helps:
> 
> If £15.00 if the amount including VAT and you want to find what the net amount is (ie excluding VAT) then divide the amount by 117.5%:
> 
> ...


----------

